# What the heck did I hook into????........



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hooked something very powerful on the beach a couple of night ago. This is the story of it as I wrote it in my local fishing forum. Folks think it was a ray. I wonder what you guys think as you more southern fisherfolks seem to run into this type of event a little more often......

So, I'm fishing the beach last night/ this early AM. I'm fishing 2 rods. One is deadsticked in a sandspike and one is in my hand. The rod in my hand is an old white spiral 136 4m paired with a newell 332(size of a jigmaster) spooled with 30 yozuri hybrid. My hooks baits are some super fresh squid I had jigged up earlier.

Fishing was dead as a doorknob, nada. I'm tired. I pull out my phone to check the time. It's 2:32 am. Right then I get my first hit of the night so i drop the phone by my bait cooler so I can attend to business. I let the fish take it a bit then I put the reel in gear and I feel the circle hook grab. The fish steamed off and stripped 2/3 of my reel before it stopped. I'm thinking I got my beach 50 pound striper. I get back about half my line when the fish digs it's heels in and I simply cannot move the fish. I had that 4m bent right down to the reel and we stayed that way for what like seemed forever. A second powerful run began. Now I'm thinking shark. Almost to the backing we go. Then another stand off. I then manage to get back about a hundred yards. A third run starts more powerful than the first 2 runs. Down into my backing, no line left, my back and arms are giving out, there's tears in my eyes and I have waded out to my groin and I am only wearing ankle boots. Nothing left to do but lock down on the spool and hope line stretch stops the fish.....and, the line parts.....bye, bye......... I wade back to my gear and pick my phone up to check the time. It's 3:04 AM.

I reel in my slack line. There's so much of it I had to stop and rest my reeling arm. Now I'm thinking shark but here's the thing. Any shark I ever hooked left me with the last 5 feet of my main line frayed and scuffed. The end of my line was as nice as the day I put it on the reel!?!? It's that time of the year when we see all kinds of funny fish. so...what the heck was it??? and oh man I really would have liked to have gotten a look at it whatever it was..........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Say Hello Mr Ray 

They will anchor themselves in the bottom and sit there, I have seen tricks like Plucking the line, pumping the rod and pulling from side to side. The biguns will sit there till they decide they want to move 

Ain't never seen a big shark sit still,, trust me I have made a few runs up and down the beach tryn to stay up with them.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Im guessing that it was a damn big ray. The way you described him just stopping and not budging, perfectly describes why I say that.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't know, but would've love to have been holding that fishing rod. :fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Flattosaurus stikes again!!!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yup no stripper or shark is just going to lay there ... Meet Mr Carhood


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

about 15 years ago i had a story right there with yours the sunday before leaveing and one last morning live spot offering to the fishys off of ramp 23 brought out by my brother. well 5 hours and 40 min later we did touch the leader before cutting it. as best as we could figure an atlantic manta a good bit bigger than my truck hood. he would run like hell and suck to the bottom and i would put all i could on the rod untill he moved normally about 10 min or so. we did that the whole time. i must admit i was useing a diawa 
900h "750 yards of 50# and 15' of 180# steel leader and 12/0 hook. i normaly finish my malt beverage after landing a fish, that one was the only fish i accualy had time to finish not only the one i had when it hit but 9 more in the fight. needless to say niether my arms nor the malt beverage let me make the drive home "bro took the wheel". best part is my 7 y/o son got to feel the pull of a lifetime with me.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shooter said:


> I have seen tricks like Plucking the line, pumping the rod and pulling from side to side.


I just give the line a little slack, and make him think he's already beaten me... After a minute or so with no resistance, they go on their way for another round.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Possibly the Salvo Monster???


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You tell a good fishing tale. Definitely sounds like a ray. If you can get them up on the surface they'll flap their wings and then you know for sure. But from the description you gave, classic ray (as everyone else has said).


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Butterfly ray, a cownose or southern stingray is not quite as bad for sticking to the bottom. In fact cownose rays give a semi-decent fight. Butterflies are freakin' suction cups. I break them off. Too much wasted energy


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Raymond, please allow me to introduce you to RobC—RobC, this is Raymond.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

geo said:


> Possibly the Salvo Monster???


The salvo monster would have either been a nice slow to medium burn from a m,oster tiger, the reel would have been an applecore reeeeel quick from a giant hammer


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

It was the German Uboat spoken about on another board.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you use your Skate mallet? 
Sorry had to say that :fishing:


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Cow nose ray come up to the surface often...ask me how I know


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

J Barbosa said:


> ...ask me how I know


It's more fun not to ask, and leave you hanging.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

If it stops moving, it ain't a fish.......RAY,......been there, done that, like pulling in an anchor!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Cownoses are the most fun you will ever have catching shark bait. Like big ole kites going thrugh the water


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

RW_20 said:


> If it stops moving, it ain't a fish...


BS, I've been locked up on drum, rockfish too. But they don't stay there.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

if you pluck the line, the suction cups will tend to get up and move
too much experience with rays....:redface:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Plug said:


> BS, I've been locked up on drum, rockfish too. _But they don't stay there_.


*But,But,.......OH, never mind*


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Stopping and staying are two different things.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

And I've seen days where folks were just sitting around begging for a ray run. They can make a reel sing as sweet a music as anything that swims.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it must have been a Butterfly Ray. Ive dominated Cownose Rays on light tackle w 8lb test if you know how to use ur drag


----------



## topnotch-fisher (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice write up! ! Happy fishing.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Definitely a ray!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Did you feel any head shake? Sounds like a big ray to me.


----------

